# HDMI and Component video on Vip211



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

hi; i have vip211 and i'm using the HDMI out to tv and i 'm geting a Slingbox and i need to know if the component video is active at same time of the HDMI to connect HDsling box to the component video.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, all ports on all current HD receivers are always "hot"


----------

